
Amazon Finally Renamed Amazon Mom to Amazon Family in US - heavymark
http://amazon.com/family
======
heavymark
Great news for families where dads taking a leading role in the child's
childcare. Such as single dads, coupled stay at home dad, single gay dads, and
gay dad couples who all adopt or through surrogacy. Outside the US it was
already named Amazon Family, but in the US it took a group of dads and their
campaign for equality to get it finally renamed, albeit very quietly by
Amazon. Great news for moms and dads.

